# My 40G planted tank



## microvision (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is my tank, Its a 40G breeder. I'm running it with an eheim 2217 filter and t-5 lights. The substrate is dark flourite. My plants are hemianthus, anubias, crypto wendtii, ozelot and two moss balls. I have two siamese algae-eaters, and ten mystery snails. The tank has been running for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

OOOH sweet. Hey, where did you get the moss balls from? I'm looking for some small ones.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That's a nice tank.

Is saw some moss balls @ BA's on Thursday (Younge & Steeles)


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice looking tank. It looks really natural the way the plants grow next to the rocks as if their seeds had become caught there.


----------



## microvision (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank-you I'm very happy with it. I haven't decided what fish to keep yet, I saw a peacock gudgeon at big al's yesterday, I might try some of those...and Rams are really nice looking fish. Big Al's in Whitby still had a few small moss balls yesterday, There plant tanks where getting empty so I'm sure they will be getting a new shipment sometime this week, but there were still three or four little ones in there.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

nice looking tank, but here's a warning, I have the same tank (check for my thread) and I find that once the plants grow taller, the tank seems short and stubby, I want to upgrade, but it's on the backdoor to my SW plans now. The plants don't have much height to grow into... just my 0.02 cents...

The length/depth of the tank though is awesome! what wattage lights are you using? and excel/pressurized co2 if any?


----------



## microvision (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll have to wait and see, I have ground cover plants in the foreground and nothing planted at the sides. I might get away with it, only time will tell. My wattage is 1.5 per gallon for the first four hours 3.5 for the next four, and back to 1.5 for the last four. I'm using excel and big al's plant food. No co2 as-of-yet.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice micro I really love it... Let me know how those gudgeon thingies work out. I saw them as well and almost implused. lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

At 3.5 wpg, you should look into CO2 supplementation, as well as fertilization. Your HC will thank you for it.

I like the layout a lot, and I think it'll look even better when it grows in, with great contrast between the short cover and the swords and anubias. 
Great tank!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

microvision said:


> I'll have to wait and see, I have ground cover plants in the foreground and nothing planted at the sides. I might get away with it, only time will tell. My wattage is 1.5 per gallon for the first four hours 3.5 for the next four, and back to 1.5 for the last four. I'm using excel and big al's plant food. No co2 as-of-yet.


I suggest not using a 12 hour photo period, stick to 8-10 tops... even with my tank I have it set to 10 hours, but started at about 6 and slowly worked upto 10 hours after 4 months or so


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

12h IMO is fine, especially since you have a morning, afternoon and evening period. I have all my lights on a 12 h period, and they are growing fine, no algae problems to speak of.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got my lights on for around 10 hours with a 1 hour off period around 2 - 3 pm


----------

